# What's on YOUR walpaper? OT sort of, or is it?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this pic on railfan.net a few years back, and just couldn't resist. It shows tripleheaded Baltimore & Ohio EM-1s (Baldwin built 2-8-8-4) pulling a coal drag in 1956


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Great picture.  I tend to have a photo of my family as my wallpaper.  Occassionaly when I mishave my wife will have smoke coming out of her head


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/vsmith/poker.jpeg
_Image exceeds 640 pixel max. width - converted to link. Mod.
_
No Joke, this is what been on my computer for a while now. 
What can I say, I'm a fan of the Old Masters


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

I love that pic!!

I have a picture of Luke..

Mark


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

At home, I've got a slideshow of scenes I've shot on the TRR over the past few years. The cool thing is that I've got a 2-monitor setup, and when I'm just checking e-mail or surfing, the second monitor is clear, kind of a large digital photo frame. 

At work, I've got a picture of Suzi. (Hey, at home I've got the real thing!) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I change mine up about once a month. It's been something train related for the last two years or so. 
Currenty I get to gaze at this.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine changes now and then. Right now it's a photo a colleague took in an ice storm.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine is a series of Colorado Narrow Gauge related scenes from a commercial CD I picked up several years ago at one of the QM BTS shows.

It cycles whenever my computer reboots.

Jim


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine changes pretty regulary, but at the moment it's a pic my son took on the Nevada Northern last week when we visited and rode.








Cheers,
Matt


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine at work is a post card or photo of one of the Wellsville Addison & Galeton F7's that I hope to model someday. 










Thanks for asking!

Chas


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

A shot of Saturn.  The dark around the edges makes all my desktop stuff pretty visible(could be a mistake!)
Jerry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Saturn shot.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I have some great wallpaper, but I haven't had the time to figure out how to post a photo yet. So this post will only serve as a marker so I can subscribe to the topic and see your photos.

Well, lets try this ...








A view from the cab riding on Shay #12 on the Georgetown Loop, August 2003. Do you recognize this Digger?


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

My wallpaper changes as the mood dictates.  Usually chosen from a mix of train stuff, vacation memories, and garden shots.  You can be pretty sure that I'm NOT using any pix of snow right now!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

Yes, Del, I remember that day very well!  One of the most enjoyable days I've ever spent.  Got quite an education that day.  It's a lot of work to operate one of those beasts, and it requires a great deal of knowledge and experience to do it right.  Much more to it than just pulling on the throttle and working the brakes!   Here's a shot I've used as desktop wallpaper on occasion, taken from the same viewpoint as yours, but a different location.   BTW, posting on this new forum format is a heck of a lot simpler with the "Insert/Edit Image" link in the toolbar!











Silver Plume terminal, from the engineer's side of the cab, GLRR Shay #12,  August, '03

FYI... here's what is on my desktop this morning.  Something to remind what things may look like again about 4 months from now....










Oscar at the Maxwell Mine, May '07


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad I'm not the only space fan Jerry!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a photo of my yellow lab Topaz.  She died of a brain tumor last year.  She was a great dog and a great friend, and I miss her very much.  We rescued her from a very abusive man who beat her, left her chained up for days without food, and finally, left her at our vets to be put down.  I'm normally not a violent or angry man, but seeing her for the first time really made me want to hunt this guy down and give him what he deserved.  Topaz was in really bad shape, and very skiddish when we got her.  I can still picture her in my mind, shaking and terrified in her little laundry basket that she was in at the vet.  She really touched me and I reached out to save her.  It took a while, but I finally earned her trust and she became the most loving dog I've ever owned. She was so sweet and so smart.  I can't for the life of me figure out why that *$%@ would have mistreated her.  Anyway, I keep her photo on my laptop so I will always remember.  Her last days were very hard on me, and she died in my arms.  The first few years of her life were a living ****, but her last five years she was spoiled rotten and given anything and everything she could have ever needed or wanted.  I'd like to think she died happy and in peace. I still tear up sometimes when I see the photo and think of all the fun we had together.  I'm tearing up as I write this.  I guess I'm just an old softy.  Sorry my photo's not a train, but I think you guys will understand.  Nothing, not even a train comes between a boy and his dog.


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Johns Background Switcher to control my wallpaper display. Details are on the website. Have it configured to pull photos from Flickr filtered by specific tags. Currently Alaska. At work the tag is set to barns. Just a cool program. 
This message was sent to post at least something on the new MLS and to see if it is possible to use html tags in quick replies. I will find out here in a moment or two. 

Joe in the suburban wastelands of the former pine barrens of the SC Midlands.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

right now it's Luke and I on the deck of the USS North Carolina from our trip in November.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh Dwight, that is a cool shot of the Enterprise. I am still watching the redone episodes here every Sunday night. Cool! Jerry


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

The photo is this wide because I use two monitors, side-by-side.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Since there is more than toy trains in this world, I use wallpapers from the Pastafari Homepage: 
http://www.venganza.org/materials/wallpapers 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen Zirner


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine tend to lean towards military.  Right now I have a birds eye view (or make that a pilot's eye view) of the U.S.S. Eisenhower being replenished underway by an unidentified auxillary ship.  I think the hull number is eight but the angle is too sharp so it may be a six.  There are curently four lines slung between them and there are stores in mid path between the vessels.  Looks like the Ike met her retention goals since her anchors are painted gold.

Mark


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Union Pacific gas turbine #1, coming though Echo Canyon.  Union Pacific 844 pulling a passenger special.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two or three but this is my favourate.....










It's the same scene you see when you get to the bottom of my stairs. 

Dave


----------

